# Do you think GBAtemp should add Emoji support?



## CoolMe (Aug 14, 2021)

I'm not sure if this was asked/posted before or not, when i typed the title i haven't seen any thread about it.. But do you think that emoji support should be added, as in when you put an emoji from online/Samsung or MS keyboard, it shows up when you comment on the thread (currently it doesn't, i've tried), since those have an extensive amount to choose from, just like in Discord for example. As the stock ones (that show up, from GBATemp) are limiting, in expressing yourself and in communication.. I bet a lot of young ones would agree, and the ones who hate Emojis, won't heh..


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 14, 2021)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/allow-f...-0-anything-above-u-ffff.588830/#post-9480413 <

Not happening for current version of Temp, but the XF2 upgrade in the future may potentially add support for them.


----------



## Chary (Aug 14, 2021)

Soon (TM)


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 14, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/allow-f...-0-anything-above-u-ffff.588830/#post-9480413 <
> 
> Not happening for current version of Temp, but the XF2 upgrade in the future may potentially add support for them.


Ok, good to know that it's being considered.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 15, 2021)

Only 10 voters?.. Come on


----------



## Jayro (Aug 15, 2021)

I definitely want normal emojis... The ones built-into the forum are very outdated, and it's a tad annoying on mobile to not have emojis show up, but having to open the forum emoji button and use those instead. Maybe keep both, I dunno. But we need regular emjoi support. You could even use hotlinks to https://webemoji.org/ and just hotlink to them directly. That would keep the data traffic to a minimum.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 15, 2021)

@Jayro And the selection provided here is very limiting, there's only a few... It would be cool to provide a selection like the one on Discord, or at least to use our own.


----------



## Jayro (Aug 15, 2021)

CoolMe said:


> @Jayro And the selection provided here is very limiting, there's only a few... It would be cool to provide a selection like the one on Discord, or at least to use our own.


I think the ability to upload our own 5 or 10 custom emojis would be dope. (In addition to the regular ones we want) Hell, lock it behind a Patreon perk for all I care.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 15, 2021)

I wouldn't mind if someone remade or ported some of the emoji's over. I like the custom Smilies GBAtemp has but I would like to see some new ones every so often.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 15, 2021)

I'm not sure which emoji it is, but @Shadow#1 uses this one in the things you recently got or bought that I think is just adorable.  it's almost like a grin one.  I think he might be posting it with his phone, but I'm not sure.  I only use like three emojis entirely, but I find that one hilarious.  I was on another site with an emoji sitting at a computer, sipping coffee.  I don't drink coffee, but I found that emoji hilarious as well.  it always put a smile on my face.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 15, 2021)

@godreborn You mean you never used emojis? That one is provided here.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 15, 2021)

no, I use them, but the one shadow uses, I haven't even looked for it.  he uses it often in that thread.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

here's the emoji: https://gbatemp.net/threads/things-you-recently-bought-or-got.347639/page-686#post-9551155

I don't know where that one is.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 15, 2021)

@godreborn look at my attached file above .


----------



## godreborn (Aug 15, 2021)

I don't see that emoji.


----------



## catlover007 (Aug 15, 2021)

you can use Win+. on Windows 10 to insert emojis into any text field

EDIT: but they don't render on gbatemp


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 15, 2021)

I block all the existing ones with my ad blocker. Would seek a way to remove them from other text if provided there. Would also discourage their use and can see little benefit to adding them to the forum, such that anything else would be an improvement over them.

One exception.
I can't wait to see flame wars over "OMG emojis need skin tones, it is racist not to" and "OMG your gun emoji looks like a gun rather than water pistol/sci fi ring covered gun". If I can see people threaten to leave over such things, fly off the handle in debates about them and otherwise stamp their feet I will be somewhat amused.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 15, 2021)

godreborn said:


> no, I use them, but the one shadow uses, I haven't even looked for it.  he uses it often in that thread.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


They're Tapatalk emojis, Tapatalk inserts their emojis as image URLs hence why those work, they're technically just images.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 15, 2021)

never used tapatalk, but I have it installed on my phone.  don't really understand how to use it or what it's for exactly.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 15, 2021)

@godreborn ah, i just clicked on that thread, and yes this one is not here.


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Aug 15, 2021)

Short: YES! YES! YES!

Long:
Emojis are part of the unicode system and should therefore be available on all modern webpages.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 14, 2021)

I'm not sure if this was asked/posted before or not, when i typed the title i haven't seen any thread about it.. But do you think that emoji support should be added, as in when you put an emoji from online/Samsung or MS keyboard, it shows up when you comment on the thread (currently it doesn't, i've tried), since those have an extensive amount to choose from, just like in Discord for example. As the stock ones (that show up, from GBATemp) are limiting, in expressing yourself and in communication.. I bet a lot of young ones would agree, and the ones who hate Emojis, won't heh..


----------



## TheSpearGuy (Aug 15, 2021)

Yes 

And please remove that Cloudflare crap


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 15, 2021)

@notrea11y Good to see another emoji'er, we're closing in on tipping the scale on our favor .


----------



## RocaBOT (Aug 15, 2021)

afaik cloudflare is a temporary solution to manage the recent attacks until we get something better suited. As for emojis, blame MySQL for being dumb, it's really more on them than on Xenforo to begin with


----------



## banjo2 (Aug 15, 2021)

Why so many no?


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 15, 2021)

This is my type of poll!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

This is approved by the poll lord.
We need emojis


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 15, 2021)

notrea11y said:


> Short: YES! YES! YES!
> 
> Long:
> Emojis are part of the unicode system and should therefore be available on all modern webpages.


Full Unicode implementations have long been seen a pain in the arse, security flaw magnet (reversed text, unicode urls containing similar characters, said similar characters bypassing filters, other fun formatting quirks).
To that end sure we can wax poetic about unicode compliance (I would go with https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2003...-about-unicode-and-character-sets-no-excuses/ for my link of choice there) you can also consider it more of an ideal (like no bugs in software) than a practical destination, especially if it adds minimal additional functionality and I don't think anybody has ever been able to inadequately express themselves to their intended audience thanks to a lack of emojis on the forum and doubt that is going to change any time soon, and if push came to shove they could probably make a picture anyway.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 15, 2021)

You should at least add the gay emoji and pretend it's me and @JuanMena .


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 15, 2021)

godreborn said:


> You should at least add the gay emoji and pretend it's me and @JuanMena .


So you admit you're Gay huh?
I knew it!


----------



## godreborn (Aug 15, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> So you admit you're Gay huh?
> I knew it!


Only gay for you.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 15, 2021)

godreborn said:


> Only gay for you.


That's gay.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 16, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Why so many no?


Why not?


WiiMiiSwitch said:


> This is approved by the poll lord.


And who might that be?


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 16, 2021)

CoolMe said:


> Why not?
> 
> And who might that be?


Me. 
I am the poll lord
but mods won't let me make polls


----------



## Wavy (Aug 16, 2021)

Why not? Features are features


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 16, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Me.
> I am the poll lord
> but mods won't let me make polls


A poll-less poll lord, how 'bout that..


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 16, 2021)

As long as the originals survive, I don't care otherwise. (Voted yes.)


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 16, 2021)

Please no.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 16, 2021)

KingVamp said:


> As long as the originals survive, I don't care otherwise. (Voted yes.)


Yea they should, and should be treasured.


----------



## lokomelo (Aug 16, 2021)

I voted no, but I would choose the "I don't mind" option if it was available.
I don't care if people use emojis or not, I myself do not use. Emojis are annoying when spammed, and I believe that will no happen in this very website. So yeah, don't care.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 16, 2021)

lokomelo said:


> I voted no, but I would choose the "I don't mind" option if it was available.
> I don't care if people use emojis or not, I myself do not use. Emojis are annoying when spammed, and I believe that will no happen in this very website. So yeah, don't care.


Fair enough, the "i don't mind" option is added BTW.


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Aug 16, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Full Unicode implementations have long been seen a pain in the arse, security flaw magnet (reversed text, unicode urls containing similar characters, said similar characters bypassing filters, other fun formatting quirks).
> To that end sure we can wax poetic about unicode compliance (I would go with https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2003...-about-unicode-and-character-sets-no-excuses/ for my link of choice there) you can also consider it more of an ideal (like no bugs in software) than a practical destination, especially if it adds minimal additional functionality and I don't think anybody has ever been able to inadequately express themselves to their intended audience thanks to a lack of emojis on the forum and doubt that is going to change any time soon, and if push came to shove they could probably make a picture anyway.



So hieroglyphs were "inadequat" aswell ?

"Inadequat Expression"
By that logic, language itself is garbage...
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sender-Message-Channel-Receiver_Model_of_Communication
(After all.. it *is* interpretable in infinte ways)

#Missing emoji

TL;DR:
Danger/Cost of implementation (vs) UserGain

(Wonder what the temps devs think on this...)


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 14, 2021)

I'm not sure if this was asked/posted before or not, when i typed the title i haven't seen any thread about it.. But do you think that emoji support should be added, as in when you put an emoji from online/Samsung or MS keyboard, it shows up when you comment on the thread (currently it doesn't, i've tried), since those have an extensive amount to choose from, just like in Discord for example. As the stock ones (that show up, from GBATemp) are limiting, in expressing yourself and in communication.. I bet a lot of young ones would agree, and the ones who hate Emojis, won't heh..


----------



## godreborn (Aug 16, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> That's gay.



this is JuanMena and I during a typical weekend at @JuanMena 's house, nothing gay about that:


----------



## c410bp (Aug 16, 2021)

Sure. Personally, I don't usually use emojis, but I'm fine with them.


----------



## LiamBeran (Aug 31, 2021)

Yeah thats a great idea!


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Sep 16, 2021)

Doesn't it already? They work on my phone:


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 16, 2021)

Bagel Le Stinky said:


> Doesn't it already? They work on my phone:


Because those are from Tapatalk, which just embeds emojis as images and not as an actual character in the encoding.


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Sep 16, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Because those are from Tapatalk, which just embeds emojis as images and not as an actual character in the encoding.



They aren't images for me


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 16, 2021)

Bagel Le Stinky said:


> They aren't images for me


...because you're using Tapatalk. Open the site on a normal browser and you'll see they're just image embeds. For example, the emoji you just posted is embedded using this URL: https://emoji.tapatalk-cdn.com/emoji848.png < 

It's not a proper character, just an image.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 16, 2021)

all i really want is for the temp to not auto convert my emoticons into smileys, let me type : ) without a space dammit


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 16, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> all i really want is for the temp to not auto convert my emoticons into smileys, let me type : ) without a space dammit


Use plain tags. plain /plain

:)


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 16, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Use plain tags. plain /plain
> 
> :)


damn thanks :D


----------



## elk1007 (Sep 16, 2021)

godreborn said:


> this is JuanMena and I during a typical weekend at @JuanMena 's house, nothing gay about that:




I dont get the joke in this skit. Is one of the characters named Schmidt?


----------

